
Why I won't be getting a SIM card in my new country - sophiaellis
https://www.sophiaellis.co/blog/2017/9/2/why-i-wont-be-buying-a-sim-card-in-my-new-country
======
luckyt
I'm not sure I agree with this. For sure, it's nice to be disconnected once in
a while, but internet makes a lot of logistical things more convenient.

When I traveled in foreign countries, sometimes I went without data, but often
I'd have to walk around for 40 minutes looking for a bank, or wait for someone
for an hour not knowing where they are. It's not really a fun experience, nor
did it make me 'experience the culture' better by not being connected.

